# Cutting Advice



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have started cutting down for a photo shoot i have coming up. My stats are 180lbs, 5'11, 23 years old at around 10% bodyfat, i will get some pics up soon but i have a few questions to ask and i will take any negative/postive feedback as this is my first cut. I'm looking to get down to around 7-8% bodyfat, the photoshoot is in 6 weeks.

I have just finished a 5 week cycle of test e 500mg week and 500mg deca a week maybe 5-6 weeks ago with no pct other then nolva at 40/40/20/20, the reason for the short cycle and no pct is explained in another thread of mine titled "Cycle Stolen" here is the link http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/176149-cycle-stolen.html, anyway i gained alot of mass off the cycle and as you can probably tell without photos lost most of it because i couldnt get my hands on any clomid or hcg as is explained in the post.

I am wondering when i should start to see myself leaning up here is my diet

9:00 - 50g oats/1scoop BW Premium Whey 1 banana 1scoop shake

11:00- 6 egg whites, brocolli

13:00 - 6-8oz of lean steak mince, teaspoon of tikka paste and brocolli with teapsoon of seasame oil teaspoon of peanut butter (all nature wholenut peanut butter)

Train

15:00 Shake and banana

17:00 6-8oz of lean steak mince teaspoon of tikka paste and brocolli with teapsoon of seasame oil teaspoon of peanut butter

19:00 Shake

20:00 Train cardio

21:00 shake

22:00 Steak/Lean Mince and brocolli with teapsoon of seasame oil teaspoon of peanut butter

Training is all supersets with 20 Mins HIIT cardio after on the cross trainer or step machine.

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Arms morning Legs Evening

Wednesday - Back

Thurs - Shoulders

Repeat

I also do a few spinning classes a week and started pilates last night for my core. Abs are done every other day for 20 mins.

I was wondering i have been doing this diet for almost 1 week now, and was wondering when i should start to see some fatloss or if there is any advice on my diet i should be taking into account or any advice on training for cutting you know i would love to hear it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Really need the macro breakdown but it looks odd to me. A lot of food that wouldn't be out of place on a keto diet then a couple of bananas as well. This will stop keto, if I were you I'd ditch at least one banana and swap out at least one serving of mince for chicken.

Other than that we really need the calories.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the reply mark, im not looking for keto, im just reducing carbs to a minimum, once in the morning and once after training. what u think? i dont like the idea of keto i think there is too much rebound and muscle wasting involved in keto, if i was going to go that route id try carb cycling which if this doesnt work out i might try.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

any1 else? ill rep anyone who can give me advice


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't look like him out of the call me maybe video.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Down to 7-8% BF in 6 weeks is gonna be a challenge and totally unhealthy to u mate.. I strongly recommend u push back the shoot to 12 weeks at the very least..

But if u still keen to it then it's simple:

Keep ur cardio up and alternate between HITT and LISS

Watch ur micros

Eat every 2/3hrs and not every hours like I seen it in ur diet when it comes to proteins

Reach failure every time to get that toned look

Spinning will burn too much of u so keep reg cardio as I've said.

Look when I get ready for a shoot I dont change my routine, I am all year around 8% and if I wanna go down 1% then it's a lot easier as I am already conditionned but u should know better not to be 10%.. This is way too fatty for modelling maintenance.

Cheers.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the advice man, will do with the shoot, ill see if i can postpone it 12 weeks. what type of modelling you doing at the moment?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@gymgym what kinda body fat goal is reachable in 8weeks in % ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

rippedgreg said:


> thanks for the advice man, will do with the shoot, ill see if i can postpone it 12 weeks. what type of modelling you doing at the moment?


You welcome mate :thumb:

I shoot for private bookings - no opened casting calls

Now where's my rep ? 



andymc88 said:


> @gymgym what kinda body fat goal is reachable in 8weeks in % ?


Depending on how much fatty tissues u've got ? The "bigger" u are and the more time it will take u to lose wherever a leaner person would reach minus 1% in less time.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@gymgym say I was 15%


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> @gymgym say I was 15%


How old are u ?

Guessing 24Yo by ur nick ?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@gymgym yeah 24 mate my weight is between 81.5kg-83kg 5ft5 but I couldn't tell you what my bf actually was I'm hoping to buy some calipers off the net to see what they say


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Would take some considering time as u are roughly 22Kgs overweight there.. diet, lifestyle and dedication would all be playing factors into how soon u could drop how much but with all in checked and since u are so young, u can hope dropping 8% in 6 months most def..


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

22kg Jesus if I lost that there'd be nothing left on me,










I pulled that from anther thread I'd guess I'm between 10-14%


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

You are 83Kgs for 5'5 ? Then it's all muscle mass.. Would need pic of u so I know where I am getting my head around here..


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

cheers for jackin my thread mate haha


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Do not go keto if you want to maintain any sort of gym intensity. It'll also make you look flat as ****.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your a busy lad mate, you should see some good results from this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bayman said:


> Do not go keto if you want to maintain any sort of gym intensity. It'll also make you look flat as ****.


I agree with this, l would be tempted to add some carbs in the morning and pre workout, not shed loads but a few.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

@rippedgreg sh!t sorry dude I'll rep you for the hijack when I'm on my laptop


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

gymgym said:


> You are 83Kgs for 5'5 ? Then it's all muscle mass.. Would need pic of u so I know where I am getting my head around here..


Worst pic up line ever... Plenty of pics on the Internet to have a [email protected] over gym gym. Lol


----------

